# Connecting to Utilities -Help Needed Please



## TAO22 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi All

Having just got over the first hurdle of relocation from the UK to Portugal (have finally found a suitable house to rent ) I desperately need some help with connecting to utilities etc. I need to get the electric and water connected....and wondered where I need to go to do this and also what information I will need to take? Also need to open a current bank account here...any suggestions on good banks to use?

Really would appreciate some advise from people who have been through this process previously...many thanks 

Tracy


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Find your local EDP office for your electric, take your fiscal number with you and proof of address. Go to your local council (camara) servicos da agua, check with your camara as these places tend to be hidden away, give them the same details.
Banks, I hate Caixa de depositos geral, always busy and slow, we now use Millenium and have always found them fast and friendly.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

perhaps the agent or the owner you rented through could go with you to arrange it.


----------

